

Jellyfish Are the Dark Energy of the Oceans - mhb
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/07/jellyfish/

======
khafra
It'd sure be weird if it turned out overfishing was a significant contribution
to El Nino-ish weather disruptions.

------
likpok
This might explain why some of the climate models have been so off. Since
climate is generally accepted to be somewhat chaotic (sensitive to initial
conditions, at least for a while), an unheard of source of energy might be
enough to change things around.

------
presidentender
Someone write a science fiction story and explain dark energy as mixing caused
by living ramscoops.

